# General Mandolin Topics > Mandolin Cafe News Discussions >  Name That Collings Mandolin and Win It!

## NewsFetcher

The Mandolin Cafe has posted the following news release:
Name That Collings Mandolin and Win It!

To celebrate the release of Chris Thile's latest album, _Bach: Sonatas and Partitas, Vol. 1_, D'Addario Strings, Collings Guitars and Mandolins and the Mandolin Cafe are giving away a brand new Collings MT2 mandolin. Registration for the opportunity to win this spectacular instrument will commence on the Mandolin Cafe web site on September 3 with a grand winner and runners-up selected after the close of registration September 22. 

 

---------------------------

NOTE: You may use your board membership to comment on news articles published by the Mandolin Cafe. Your comments will appear here and also will be appended to the end of the news article for public viewing. Standard board membership posting guidelines apply.

----------


## Ed Goist

Wow, yet another great promotional giveaway from *The Mandolin Cafe*!
The best, most member friendly community on the web continues to get even better!
Best of luck to all the entrants. I look forward to seeing the winning entry and the name he or she chose.

----------


## mrmando

I hereby name it Frank. 

So there will be runners-up? Wonder what _they'll_ win...

----------


## Bigtuna

Frank the Tank it is!

----------


## Eric Hanson

Ah.
 The name by which it is known is soon to be defined. 
 :Wink: 

 May all entries be enjoyable.

----------


## sachmo63

Majestic

----------


## stevenb

*Colleen*-obvious connection to Collings and just as classy and sassy with a bit of mystery.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> So there will be runners-up? Wonder what _they'll_ win...


From the article:

Five additional runners-up will also be selected and each will receive five sets of D'Addario EXP Mandolin strings and the Planet Waves prize pack. All winners receive a copy of Chris' _Bach: Sonatas and Partitas, Vol. 1_, autographed by the man himself!

----------

JEStanek

----------


## terzinator

If you have more than one idea, can you enter more than once? Or should you put all your ideas in a single entry? (Or can you only have one idea?)

So many questions...

----------


## Scott Tichenor

As with all of our giveaways in the past, this one will also be limited to one entry per person.

----------


## stringduster

Well, my entry for the beauty is: "The Panhandle"
 Why, well, it reminds me of this long handled pan I use around my campfire when I go camping. It's got the same coloration too, much much harder to play than that Collings. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Bill Snyder

I know that some of you are just being funny with your "names" right now, but if you think you might have a good one I would not post it here - the contest does not commence until September 3 and you might be giving away the winning name to someone that might officially offer it up before you do.

----------

JEStanek

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

"The Instrument Formerly Known as MT2"

----------

Dave Greenspoon

----------


## Ignatius

Hi Scott--

Is this contest hoping to find a name for this particular Collings model, or is it more to name the specific individual mandolin that will be given away? If so, is the picture here the same as the mandolin of the contest? I ask because I might submit a different entry if it is to name the model rather than the particular instrument.

Thanks!

Ignatius

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Tommy Berry

I'd call her......."mandolin"

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Hi Scott--
> 
> Is this contest hoping to find a name for this particular Collings model, or is it more to name the specific individual mandolin that will be given away? If so, is the picture here the same as the mandolin of the contest? I ask because I might submit a different entry if it is to name the model rather than the particular instrument.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ignatius


Collings is not looking to rename any models in their mandolin line. Had they been, we would have stated as such.

Period.

This is a generic MT2 photo. We're a long way off from picking a winner so the mandolin being given away may just be entering production.

----------


## NoahNeedleman

Clara! Latin for Clear, Bright, Shining. :Mandosmiley:  Also the name of a great Punch Brothers tune...

----------


## Bluman

I would like to call the mandolin "mine"

----------

Cheryl Watson, 

Dave Greenspoon, 

Ed Goist, 

Levi, 

Londy, 

Marty Jacobson

----------


## jgarrow

My entry is "The Lady Bird" named after the the portion of the Colorado river than runs straight through downtown Austin - Collings hometown.

----------


## mandolino maximus

"1099"  Because it comes with it?

----------

Dave Greenspoon, 

Ed Goist

----------


## Avi Ziv

Great idea for a contest! I hope the entry form will have space to explain something about the name - the idea, inspiration, context etc. A way to pitch it.

----------


## Ed Goist

> I know that some of you are just being funny with your "names" right now, but if you think you might have a good one I would not post it here - the contest does not commence until September 3 and you might be giving away the winning name to someone that might officially offer it up before you do.


Bill's right...I'm seeing some very good possible entries here. 
*Wait for the contest!* I would hate to see someone win by using a suggestion lifted from this thread.

----------


## Dennis Ladd

"666." (Because this mandolin is a beast.)

----------


## Hobo

oops

----------


## OldSausage

Ooh, I know: Woody.

----------


## terzinator

> Collings is not looking to rename any models in their mandolin line. Had they been, we would have stated as such.
> 
> Period.
> 
> *This is a generic MT2 photo.* We're a long way off from picking a winner so the mandolin being given away may just be entering production.


Well, that changes things, perhaps. Will the mandolin look like the one in the photo? Because, really, looks probably will have a bit to do with any particular name. I wouldn't want to name it "Sally Sunburst" if the prize mandolin is a blonde.

----------


## bratsche

Yeah... it's difficult enough to name an instrument (so hard I've never done it!  hah!) and we have to name it based on a generic picture?  I listened to a few YouTube clips, and different MT2s don't necessarily even sound a whole lot like each other, either.  I suspect this contest's entries will read like horses' names on the Racing Form.  But instead of riffing off the sire's and dam's names, it will be off the Collings company names and its other attributes.  Or maybe not.  We'll see.  But 'twould be nice to know what the new baby looks and sounds like...

bratsche

----------


## JeffD

I just The MT2 is a really great mandolin. 

I just entered a contest to name the newly discovered 10th planet. This naming stuff is hard. This will be a fun contest.

----------


## Amandalyn

Does Thile play a Collings on the Bach album? I know he has a Loar now. Is the contest specifically related to the album and should the name reflect that?

----------

Jim

----------


## terzinator

> Does Thile play a Collings on the Bach album? I know he has a Loar now. Is the contest specifically related to the album and should the name reflect that?


Thile plays his Lloyd Loar-signed Gibson almost exclusively, as far as I know. (I believe he has more than one, but I could be wrong.) 

He used to play a Dudenbostel (still might have it, I'd guess).

But I don't believe he's ever been associated with Collings.

----------


## Steve-o

> Does Thile play a Collings on the Bach album? I know he has a Loar now. Is the contest specifically related to the album and should the name reflect that?


Chris is associated with D'Addario Strings.  I'd find and upload the video, but I don't have time.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

This is far simpler and less complicated than some of you are making it. Good grief.

The winner will actually receive a mandolin that looks just like the one pictured in the news release. Had we needed, there are plenty of pictures of all Collings mandolins to use. We are not doing a switcharoo and giving away a pink MT2.

Chris did not play a Collings MT2 on this recording. I'm perplexed this is even a question, especially since it's all over the web that he used his Loar. Chris has an artist relationship with D'Addario Strings, not Collings. Collings is simply doing this for the same reason the Cafe is, because we enjoy doing it and we love all things mandolin.

Collings has not abdicated the renaming of the MT2 line to me personally and a bunch of corporate marketing and sales people at D'Addario unknown to them, nor was that ever implied.

Registration does not begin until September 3.

----------

Markus

----------


## terzinator

> This is far simpler and less complicated than some of you are making it. Good grief.
> 
> The winner will actually receive a mandolin that looks just like the one pictured in the news release. Had we needed, there are plenty of pictures of all Collings mandolins to use. We are not doing a switcharoo and giving away a pink MT2.


Sorry if the questions are making you crabby! (This IS an awesome, amazingly generous giveaway, and folks are just trying to get a clear idea of the rules/concept/etc...)

I think the original post, which included a photo, and said "win this spectacular instrument" became muddied with a later post that said "This is a generic MT2 photo."

I think people just want to clarify things. Thanks for doing so.

----------

Jim

----------


## jimthebassplayer

my name entry is "drop of creativity" the mandolin is shaped like a drop and is of course the first drop of becoming creative.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Does Thile play a Collings on the Bach album? I know he has a Loar now. Is the contest specifically related to the album and should the name reflect that?


Not sure...

However, I do know that the Collings MT2 was the primary mandolin played on every track of the now famous _"All-Star Mandolin Tribute to Lady Gaga"_ release.

I remember Mike Marshall saying the tone he got out of the Collings on his and Caterina's cover of _"Love Game"_ was as profound and memorable as the tone he got out of his Loar! Likewise, Mike 'Tater' Compton has said more than once that he considers his playing of the MT2 on _"Government Hooker"_ on this release to be a highlight of his career.

So, with all this in mind, a "Lady Gaga inspired name" might be the way to go?

Good luck all!

----------

Dave Greenspoon, 

Jim, 

Michael Bridges, 

Scott Tichenor

----------


## ricklmf

Its a BachaThilelin!

----------


## Michael Bridges

Adam Steffey said in an interview that his solo on "Bad Romance" just wouldn't have worked with his Northfield, and only the MT2 gave it the proper sound.


> Not sure...
> 
> However, I do know that the Collings MT2 was the primary mandolin played on every track of the now famous _"All-Star Mandolin Tribute to Lady Gaga"_ release.
> 
> I remember Mike Marshall saying the tone he got out of the Collings on his and Caterina's cover of _"Love Game"_ was as profound and memorable as the tone he got out of his Loar! Likewise, Mike 'Tater' Compton has said more than once that he considers his playing of the MT2 on _"Government Hooker"_ on this release to be a highlight of his career.
> 
> So, with all this in mind, a "Lady Gaga inspired name" might be the way to go?
> 
> Good luck all!

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## JeffD

Early this morning the name came to me. I got it. Its perfect.

No I am not going to share it. I am going to win it!

----------


## Jim Garber

Go for it, Jeff!

----------


## Londy

There is only one name for this fine instrument...

*Capriccio*

----------


## Canoedad

Full-2©

----------


## terzinator

> So, with all this in mind, a "Lady Gaga inspired name" might be the way to go?


Lady Two-Two?

----------


## fatt-dad

I'm still stuck on the notion of using an arched top, f-hole mandolin for classical music.  Add J-74s and wow, now I'm disoriented.

You'd think folks would have the curtesy to use a taterbug and some hand-made strings for Bach.

f-d

----------


## MrMoo

I think it looks like something my old dad would have in his old house...sooo...You should call it "OLD DAD", you could have fancier models , call them "OLD GRANDAD" and "Great Grandad" or just "Grandad". This would give the instrument a heritage feel just from the name. The finish looks like early 30's and 40's vintage colors. You will need a fine font with really curvy letters to adorn the headstock. So in summary, you should pick me to have this fine instrument, just sayin.

----------


## OldSausage

Boy, I don't envy the judges their job on this one.

----------


## mrmando

Since entries are being judged on creativity, i.e., since the winner isn't determined by chance, are we still limited to one entry per person?

----------


## bratsche

Scott definitely said one entry per person (on the previous page in this thread), but as far as I can tell, he didn't quite answer the question of another poster whether there could be more than one idea submitted in that entry, or just a single idea.  

(I'd guess he meant the latter, but would also hope for the former!  :Wink:  )

bratsche

----------


## SHORTY

C-A  Romantico

----------


## mrmando

> Scott definitely said one entry per person (on the previous page in this thread)


Ah, so he did. Mea culpa. Well, I suppose I'll have to send my best idea rather than all my ideas.

----------


## Jim Garber

> Ah, so he did. Mea culpa. Well, I suppose I'll have to send my best idea rather than all my ideas.


Ah, yes, "Mea Culpa" would be an excellent name, Martin. I think you will win!

----------


## bratsche

The trouble is, how do I know if what I think is my best idea is the same idea that the judges would think was my best idea?   :Disbelief:   :Laughing:   :Crying:  

(What a curse it is to have such a fertile imagination as mine...)

bratsche

----------


## troothteller

Because of the musical content of the album I would name the instrument Chris' Cannon.

----------


## mrmando

> Not sure...
> 
> However, I do know that the Collings MT2 was the primary mandolin played on every track of the now famous _"All-Star Mandolin Tribute to Lady Gaga"_ release.


OK, fine, as long as I don't have to look at Frank Wakefield in a meat dress.

----------


## OldSausage

How about "Hollow and MT".

----------

Jim

----------


## b.herkel

Mythic Fish

----------


## Gorilla

Honeydew -- Sweet like honey and shaped like a drop of dew in the mountain grass -- corny, I know, but this thing is truly beautiful!!

----------


## missmadeleine

Ooooh, would it be bad to say that _I_ want it?

I have an idea, but I don't know whether or not it's original or is a good idea.

Question: When looking for our reasoning in naming it, do you mean like an essay? A thesis statement? A kindergarten crayon masterpiece? Really, what if I wanted to create a graphic image to illustrate my reasoning behind the name? Is it just whatever?

Also, do you have to be a certain age?

----------


## Hoovetone

Sept. 3rd is when to name it. Ya'll just keep the ideas coming.

----------


## mandodanny

i would call it "MIRAGE TREASURE"  :Smile:

----------


## recordslut

I will call this mandolin "The Marriage Saver."  Reason:  If I had to explain to my wife that I just purchased ANOTHER mandolin, I'm pretty certain the conversation would end with divorce papers.  So, having this one show up at my doorstep would not only allow me to have a fine MT2, but would help my marriage remain intact as well.

----------


## Suburbia56

The nitro-ondack special!

----------


## Leon Peoples

I would call that Collings "Melody"
Best/joe

----------


## JimRym

It should be named...The Henway!   When asked, "What's a Henway"?, the answer, of course is, "Two pounds".  And by an amazing coincidence, that is roughly what the mandolin weighs!!!  Pretty incredible, huh?

----------


## Phildogo

Amanda Lynn

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

What happens on September 3rd that differs from what's occurring on this thread now?

----------


## Massimo

I think that the beast name for this mandolin is " *Lacrima*" that in italian means "*Tear of Joy*"!   :Smile:

----------


## Michael Bridges

On Sept 3rd, your name ideas COUNT! LOL Up till then, folks are just giving away ideas for free.


> What happens on September 3rd that differs from what's occurring on this thread now?

----------

Patrick Sylvest, 

Scott Tichenor

----------


## PianoMan

Well, given the CD it celebrates, and what the cover design first made me think of, I dub thee...The Bachnado!

----------


## TroubledOne

My recent trip to Great Smokie Mountain National Park gave me this Idea, "Abrams Creek".

----------


## bratsche

> On Sept 3rd, your name ideas COUNT! LOL Up till then, folks are just giving away ideas for free.



Well, they always say, "You get what you pay for!"   :Laughing: 

bratsche

----------

Michael Bridges

----------


## terzinator

> Amanda Lynn


Shoulda probably saved that one.

----------


## Michael Bridges

I want this thing BAD! I have a sure-fire winner of a name in mind. I'll probably only change it 6 or 7 times before the 3rd.

----------


## 55bar

I'd call it "The Rhino horn"

  Since it will be given away free of charge it could be considered:

 a weapon of M.A.S  "distraction"   Which Collings usually "charge a lot" for leaving my pocket feeling less MT2.  :Wink:  

I really want a new mandolin!

----------


## Scottydawg

I hereby name this Collings ...
"PHIL"
 :Grin:

----------

DataNick, 

Jim, 

Loretta Callahan

----------


## Andyesquire

wait... when can we win it??

----------


## Andyesquire

Wait when can we enter??

----------


## BaconSizzle

"Rogue Away," so I can win this and throw my Rogue away.

----------

Tommcgtx

----------


## fatt-dad

how would it work if two people both sent in the same name and it was just the greatest name. . . the winner?  (Then again, maybe that name would be ruled out, 'cause that'd be complicated. . .)

f-d

----------


## bratsche

bratsche

----------

fatt-dad

----------


## Michael Bridges

Maybe you overthink things a bit? I'd say whoever posted that name first would win, but that's just me!


> how would it work if two people both sent in the same name and it was just the greatest name. . . the winner?  (Then again, maybe that name would be ruled out, 'cause that'd be complicated. . .)
> 
> f-d

----------


## Ray Neuman

I'd call it "Yet another brownburst A"

My kingdom for some creativity! LOL

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

> I'm still stuck on the notion of using an arched top, f-hole mandolin for classical music.  f-d


Which is ironic, given that Loar specifically had classical mandolin in mind when he went to make the F-5 an orchetral instrument; hence the violin f-holes.

----------


## blackcoop52

The crowthorn

----------


## Tiderider

Thanks for another generous give away.  My suggestion is simply:

*D ' Cafe Addario*

----------


## telepbrman

Very cool...

----------


## stevenmando

I think you should name it Thile after Chris Thile

----------


## Bill Burch

My suggestion is to name the Collings mandolin "Allemanda", in honor of the Bach B minor Partita #1.  "Manda" kinda sounds like "mandolin" and the reference to this being a dance tempo.  And we all know how Chris likes to move about when he plays.

Bill

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I've decided this is going to launch a couple of hours early this evening around 10:00 p.m. Central Time or somewhere in there. It's September 3 somewhere! Main link will be on the Cafe home page but also on top of every forum page and plenty of places on social media.

----------


## Stephen Lind

> This is far simpler and less complicated than some of you are making it. Good grief.
> 
> Chris did not play a Collings MT2 on this recording. I'm perplexed this is even a question, especially since it's all over the web that he used his Loar. Chris has an artist relationship with D'Addario Strings, not Collings. Collings is simply doing this for the same reason the Cafe is, because we enjoy doing it and we love all things mandolin.


the picture of CT with the Collins next to/in front of him could easily lead a person to the conclusion that he plays these mandolins if they didn't know better

----------

Jim

----------


## Brad Weiss

I'd go with "Dazed and Confused" since this seems to be the condition of many of the submitters thus far.  Also, both the mando and the movie hail from Austin.

----------


## lespaul_79

How about Spud? Named after this guy....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5wBI98NXEE

Small and powerful like the Collings MT2.

Ironically, I just named my Martin 00-18 custom shop (adi/hog) the same name... for the same reason. :Grin:

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Registration is now open! (Well, it's Sept. 3 somewhere right now!)

Enter *here*.

----------


## Scott Rucker

I'm in it to win it!!  Thanks to Scott and the other sponsors for this opportunity.  If only I'd had 500 characters to 'splain it...

----------


## Tobin

> I'm in it to win it!!  Thanks to Scott and the other sponsors for this opportunity.  If only I'd had 500 characters to 'splain it...


No kidding.  I had to severely butcher my explanation in order to fit it within 250 characters.

----------


## Eric C.

> I'm hoping "self-explanatory" wins it for me.


A good name shouldn't need an explanation longer than one sentence!

----------

Popeye39

----------


## Jim Roberts

Thanks for this contest!

----------


## Scott Rucker

> A good name shouldn't need an explanation longer than one sentence!


Then I've lost for sure.

----------


## 9lbShellhamer

I like the one entry rule, however, it is challenging as I had so many good names! In retrospect, I picked the most obscure... Oh well. 

This has me dreaming of playing one of these beauties! How is it that I live in the land of Bluegrass in Louisville, and we have no Collings dealer? A shame...

----------


## Chris Rizos

I would simply name it ... "Cantorlin". Why? Well, I believe that mandolin and JSBach (the great Cantor) is a very good combination , and that is proven by virtuosos such as Chris Thile and Avi Avital!

----------


## edrowell

Lyla

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

I had to truncate my eloquent thesis to fit into the paltry 250 characters as well. 

It'll be interesting to see who wins with what name.

----------


## John Clay

"To celebrate the release of Chris Thile's latest album, Bach: Sonatas and Partitas, Vol. 1"

So it's a celebration of J.S. Bach and his music, played on an American design of mandolin that is associated both with rural traditional roots and the modern arthouse crowd?

That would be the "Baroque Bach Mountain Mandolin."

----------


## bratsche

I had no idea how to expect to be able to explain or defend my choice, nor what the format for the entry would be.  The name I chose was pretty self-explanatory, but I hoped to interject some humor in my "thesis". Seeing how fast that small space fills up, though,  I soon realized that brevity had darn well better be the soul of any wit I hoped to convey.  I used exactly all 250 characters! 

But when you think about it, those judges certainly aren't going to want to plow through a giant deluge of verbiage.  They'll take an estimated week to sort through it all even at this rate.  I'm surprised they gave us a field for 250 characters worth of explanation, or that the explanation would (evidently) count for anything at all, when the main goal here is the name.  Frankly, my biggest worry was that when I finished and entered the darn thing, it might get glitched somehow and not go through.  So I first disabled all my script and ad blocking plugins in my browser, and then rebooted the computer before doing it.  

May the best entrant win.  I do hope it's me...  :Wink:   but in any case, it was fun!

bratsche

----------


## JRcohan

Amanda Lynn is the name I give to the mandolin.  It will keep me from being dishonest when saying I spend the night with A mandolin.  Or that Amanda Lynn is my first love!

----------


## katygrasslady

> That would be the "Baroque Bach Mountain Mandolin."


ummmm.... might be some stigma.  Sounds too much like Broke Back Mountain.

----------


## fatt-dad

we need a separate thread after closing of the contest to publish our given names and any length of dialog that we chose.  After all, in the end, it'll be one name, one "essay" and one luckey picker!  (Unless of course my wife wins, then it'll be one lucky spouse!)

f-d

----------


## John Clay

> ummmm.... might be some stigma.  Sounds too much like Broke Back Mountain.


Yes, it's a bad pun but I couldn't resist.  "Baroque Bach Mountain Mandolin, I wish I knew how to quit you."

----------


## Tobin

> Yes, it's a bad pun but I couldn't resist.  "Baroque Bach Mountain Mandolin, I wish I knew how to quit you."


That sort of thing just begs for a banjo...

----------


## JimRym

The Mando shall be named 'The Onyx'...resembling the precious gemstone whose colors can range from Black to shades of red...not unlike the face of the mando.  The back's grain is banded, similar to a striated onyx.  And, of course, both are beautiful to behold.  Voila!

----------


## John Hill

I went with "So Not A Partita Nuthin'!"...my take on what Ol' Bill might have said...

----------

Patrick Sylvest

----------


## Holger

Isabelle

----------


## Michael Bridges

You all will find out my name on the 22nd!

----------


## bratsche

> You all will find out my name on the 22nd!


You mean your name isn't really Mike?  :Disbelief: 

bratsche

----------


## Michael Bridges

You all will find out the name that I gave to the Collings on the 22nd! And yes, my name IS Mike, although some people, (my wife principally) have assigned me other, more colorful titles, all of which I will answer to, given the proper amount of liquid inspiration!

----------


## jocooder

Zephyr. The name given to the mildest and most favorable of the winds from the west. In Greek mythology, the god who is the bringer of light spring and early summer breezes.
A very evocative name for a string instrument.

----------


## blueridgemandolin

I'd name it "My wish came through" Thanks for the chance to win this nice instrument 
Dan

----------


## Ben Cooper

Fred, I always like the name Fred.  But seriously.... how about "Lorien" from JRR Tolkien, Lorien is the Master of Visions and Dreams.

----------


## samlyman

My suggestion: Mighty Thunderous

----------


## dfalkiewicz

Thank you Mandolin Cafe/Scott and Collings for giving us the opportunity to own an American built mandolin. 

I have a few friends that play Collings mandolins and acoustic guitars and everyone of them sounds special. I could never own such a mandolin because of the cost, but I did enter the contest.....after all you can dream!

Best of luck to the winner's!

----------


## Frank Donnoli

Hi Scott,
It seems that because I am an expat living in Hong Kong that my entry is on a spam list so it won't allow me to enter. I would dearly like a chance at winning this beauty. Cheers Frank

----------


## djangoshmango

empty too

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Hi Scott,
> It seems that because I am an expat living in Hong Kong that my entry is on a spam list so it won't allow me to enter. I would dearly like a chance at winning this beauty. Cheers Frank


You should be able to enter now. 

Without going into a lot of detail, submissions for that one are pre-evaluated against a large database of known spam IPs and emails. Unless we do that there, on this forum and for the Classifieds we're creating an online mess for our visitors. Unfortunately, there is occasional collateral damage as your experience but in this case I have away around just your information.

----------


## oriole

Midland2Texas    the mandolin is a result of a journey that took Bill from Midland, Ohio to Austin,Texas. It is the culmination of a journey to excellence in instruments.   
from acoustic mag 2008
" But how difficult are
these diminutive eight-stringed
wonders to make? Oh, theyre
awful! Bill Collings laughs. That
was an engineering challenge to
make that work and produce a
quality instrument. Theyre little
and the funny thing is that
anything little takes more time
than something big. "

----------


## Barlon Mando

:Laughing: My choice of name: (Its a secret)..........

----------


## Barlon Mando

:Laughing: My choice of name: (Its a secret)..........

----------


## drjuliushibbert

> My choice of name: (Its a secret)..........


and by the way "Barlon Mando" - best name in this forum or best name in this forum?

Outstanding.

----------


## zim_of_rite

The Collings Mochrie! After Collin Mochrie that comedian from "Whose Line is it Anyway?" If that doesn't win this contest is rigged!

----------


## EvanstonMandolin

I call it Dragon tooth. Beautiful flame finish and that sharp fingerboard edge turn it into a beast. The pieces on the tailpiece also look like teeth.

----------


## DougC

What does MT mean anyway? I have one and should know.



I'd call it *Patina* because I love the color.

----------


## Jim Garber

I put in a stupid name, but I never win anyway. Nice to be in the game anyway and thanks to Scott and the sponsors for making it all possible. Best of luck to the winners.

----------


## acatasus

I know a wonderful player who plays a Monteleone. I used to covet his mandolin. I bought myself a Collings MTO. I no longer have a reason to covet his Monteleone.

----------


## Jim Gallaher

I would like to submit the name "Voyager", in recognition of the fact that the music of Bach is featured on the "Voyager Golden Record" that accompanies the Voyager spacecraft which recently became the first man-made object to leave the Solar System.

The Bach pieces are:

- Brandenburg Concerto No. 2 in F. First Movement, Munich Bach Orchestra, Karl Richter, conductor. 
- "Gavotte en rondeaux" from the Partita No. 3 in E major for Violin, performed by Arthur Grumiaux.
- The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 2, Prelude and Fugue in C, No.1. Glenn Gould, piano.

----------

Jim

----------


## Bill Snyder

Just another reminder that you have to enter to be in the contest.

----------


## TheBlindBard

-- at what time this Sunday will they be deciding the winners, or will they decide them at a later date?

----------


## Jim

My expectation is that it will take a while to go through over 3000 names and supporting text. I doubt they will know on Sunday. Though my choice is so good and well defended the judges may read no further after reading mine (LOL) :Grin:

----------


## bratsche

I wonder if the judges have been "peeking" at any of the entries yet, or if they're saving it until after the official closing...
Of course, if they saw mine, I'm sure it set the bar really, really high!   :Laughing: 

bratsche

----------


## Michael Bridges

I hate high bars. I have to sit on taller stools to reach my drink.

----------


## 55bar

Just use a ledger line.

----------

